
Ask HN: What are the most impressive examples of online/software-based courses? - netcan
The internet itself and some of its fine institutions like wikipedia obviously game changing resources. That said, I’m asking about more structured approaches where “students” start with the intention of getting from point A to B.
======
moshiasri
a good place to start is codeschool from pluralsight or freecodecamp if you
are interested in full stack web development.

------
bbycksxo
Code academy.

~~~
netcan
why?

~~~
brudgers
I suppose that the description of A->B fits well with the idea of _programmed
learning_ [1] and CodeAcademy basically fits that kind of pedagogy. The limits
of CodeAcademy and programmed learning are that ->B is tuned to the provider's
goals rather than the student's.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmed_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmed_learning)

~~~
netcan
Thanks. That's actually not a bad way of delimiting course/resource.

